# N(home build)GD! Ergonomic Multiscale Sevenstring



## Walterson (Mar 27, 2013)

It's done! Easy my most complicated build until today.....

The specs first:

Scales: 25,5-27"
Neck: European Maple / Wenge
Headstock: scarf jointed @ 14° with a Wenge cap
Fretboard: Birdseye maple
Fretwire: Wagner (Jescar) Medium Jumbo
Body: weight reliefed Horse Chestnut with Wenge stripe and top
Finish: Hard Oil
Bridge: ABM Single String Bridges
Tuners: Sperzel TrimLock
Pickups: Home made from scratch, cause I couldn't find bobbins with the right stringspacing

on to the pix:















































Soundsamples will follow soon.......


----------



## Gram negative (Mar 27, 2013)

Wow! Thats really cool. You have some serious skills!


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Mar 27, 2013)

Dude that's absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Bodes (Mar 27, 2013)

Sweet mother of god! That duel tone top!!!


----------



## isispelican (Mar 27, 2013)

that is amazing!


----------



## Demiurge (Mar 27, 2013)

Excellent work!


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 27, 2013)

That looks fantastic. It's like a more aggressive Klein.


----------



## kerouac (Mar 27, 2013)

Holy sweet fuckballs, that is AWESOME.


----------



## Timelesseer (Mar 27, 2013)

Incredible job man. The fretboard and back of the headstock look phenomenal!


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Mar 27, 2013)

Everything about that neck (headstock, fret board, etc) is downright gorgeous. I'm new here, and all of these new guitar threads are making me and my guitars feel inadequate. Haha!


----------



## skeels (Mar 27, 2013)

Awesome build, Walt! 
Two questions.
What is the nut made of?
Can you tell us more about your pickup making adventure? Was it very difficult?

Ok, that was three questions.


----------



## blanco (Mar 27, 2013)

Once again Walterson you have blown me away with your build quality. First your super-strat shape and now this. Have you ever made guitars for people?


----------



## celticelk (Mar 27, 2013)

SO MUCH WANT


----------



## Gregori (Mar 27, 2013)

Simply stunning. And that fingerboard


----------



## Watty (Mar 27, 2013)

A.

+.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Mar 27, 2013)

Wow, you have some serious skill


----------



## ElRay (Mar 27, 2013)

Another phenomenal build   

Added the member built tag.

Please post over here: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...1-guitars-built-members-ss-org-pic-heavy.html with a quick description and pointer back to this thread.

Ray


----------



## Tordah (Mar 27, 2013)

My reaction when I see your builds:


----------



## Metaguitarist (Mar 27, 2013)

Fucking beautiful man. Every inch of it is just fantastic looking. I wish I could try it out.


----------



## ElRay (Mar 27, 2013)

Beautiful work. One question, what's horizontal line between the neck and the body:






It looks like there's a spacer between the neck and the body, is that a metal plate for strength? I'm assuming it's a set neck, correct?

Ray


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 27, 2013)

Steak sauwce.

You make some damn fine looking ergo guitars.


----------



## Danukenator (Mar 27, 2013)

Man, you need to try making a headless guitar. Your build so far have been amazing. the work is just incredibly clean.


----------



## Philligan (Mar 27, 2013)

I saw the thread and hoped it would be you. It was 

Looks incredible man. Your shape is killer.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Mar 28, 2013)

Beautiful guitar dude! awesome awesome work.

As for the spacer between the body and neck, looks to me like a few thin pieces of wood glued between neck and body as an accent.


----------



## Vicious7 (Mar 28, 2013)

Wow.......


----------



## BlackStar7 (Mar 28, 2013)

Extremely impressive man, keep up the fantastic work!


----------



## Walterson (Mar 28, 2013)

@all: Thank you very much, I really appreciate your comments!



skeels said:


> Awesome build, Walt!
> Two questions.
> What is the nut made of?
> Can you tell us more about your pickup making adventure? Was it very difficult?



The nut is made of buffalo horn. the pickup build was anything but easy. I had to make everything from scratch. It took me two weeks until I had something that sounded like I wanted it two... I may be faster in the future but it's quite a lot try and error. I'll only do it if I need slanted PUs because custom ones are really expensive.



blanco said:


> Have you ever made guitars for people?



Not yet, but I need some space and may sell some of my older builds soon....



ElRay said:


> Beautiful work. One question, what's horizontal line between the neck and the body:



Scherzo got it, it's just for the looks, I have added three layers of veneer.... (Wenge/Maple/Wenge)


----------



## GXPO (Mar 28, 2013)

Another inspiring build. Great work.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Mar 28, 2013)

so you can build me one right?
the neck and headstock are incredible


----------



## ridner (Mar 28, 2013)

that is crazy awesome~!


----------



## straightshreddd (Mar 28, 2013)

This is nasty, man. Excellent job. I'd normally not be into that type of body shape, but it's sleekness combined with the great wood selection make this thing look sick. Happy NGD, man. You've got skills.


----------



## skisgaar (Mar 28, 2013)

Man, since I saw this in the workbench thread, I've been desperate to see it finished, AND IT LOOKS FAWKING AMAZING!!!!

Seriously sick work, you're giving many luthiers a run for their money!


----------



## Evilized (Mar 28, 2013)

This is simply stunning!


----------



## technomancer (Mar 28, 2013)

Awesome work, that looks fantastic


----------



## rcsierra13 (Mar 28, 2013)

Amazing work as usual


----------



## joebalaguer (Mar 28, 2013)

Looks great man! Amazing work.


----------



## WiseSplinter (Mar 28, 2013)

Bloody awesome! Its got a kind of stealth bomber / delta-wing vibe to it, very very cool. Reminds me of Toone's stuff.
So, when will you be taking orders?


----------



## Solodini (Mar 28, 2013)

Is that a set neck construction? The cutaway looks Stephens-y but that shot of the shims shows that it mustn't be attached by the strap pin bolt.


----------



## blanco (Mar 28, 2013)

Walterson said:


> Not yet, but I need some space and may sell some of my older builds soon....



Dibs on the blackmachine style build if its one of them  
But in all seriousness your builds are really impressive and getting better everytime. One of the few threads i subscribe to and know i'm going to see something good and learn at the same time!


----------



## PetrucciVai (Mar 28, 2013)

looks really awesome man, you can build a fine lookin axe my friend!


----------



## JLP2005 (Mar 28, 2013)

That neck looks like a fat bitch. I love fat bitches.


----------



## TheBigGroove (Mar 28, 2013)

love the Rick Toone influence, yet you still managed to make it your own thing. Looks great and I'm sure it sounds amazing!


----------



## Walterson (Mar 28, 2013)

Solodini said:


> Is that a set neck construction?



Yes it is.... a set neck with a very large gluing area on the upper side of the neck. Quite sturdy...


----------



## GlxyDs (Mar 28, 2013)

Very nice, how much? 

You are great sir.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Mar 28, 2013)

Really cool design mate, my favourite feature is probably the way the arm contour on the upper bout is made of the top wood being segued into the bottom wood, awesome colour contrast and looks like it would work perfectly too.


----------



## ttiwguitar (Mar 28, 2013)

Good god.


----------



## nomoneyatall (Mar 28, 2013)

beautiful and elegant work, reminds me sketch a little (rick toone)


----------



## Splinterhead (Mar 28, 2013)

Beautiful work! Very inspiring!


----------



## poopyalligator (Mar 28, 2013)

Ergonomic guitars are usually not my thing, but this however looks amazing. You sir are quite talented. Love everything about it.


----------



## MyNameIsMax (Mar 28, 2013)

Señor Voorhees;3482835 said:


> Everything about that neck (headstock, fret board, etc) is downright gorgeous. I'm new here, and all of these new guitar threads are making me and my guitars feel inadequate. Haha!



That's something to get used to XD


----------



## HaloHat (Mar 29, 2013)

Wenge, being one of my favorite woods for guitar, make your build heaven to me. The guitar is awesome in every way. Massive respect of your skills and for coloring outside the box on that build.

So... I'll read the rest of the posts and see if anyone already asked the obvious question [any interest in building for others? can I afford you? would I celebrate more than one birthday during the build time ha?] I mean, I appreciate someone who appreciates wenge


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (Mar 29, 2013)

Very nice! It looks somewhat Rick Toone like, but a little more conventional. Awesome job!


----------



## Chrisjd (Mar 29, 2013)

It always amazes me, the aptitude some people have to do things like what the OP has done. I honestly don't think I would be capable of making something like this. 

Stunning.


----------



## patdavidseven (Mar 29, 2013)

wow that's a brilliant build!

would love to hear and see it in action


----------



## Superwoodle (Mar 29, 2013)

Incredible!


----------



## skeels (Mar 29, 2013)

I figured that the pickup construction wasn't simple. 

I have a long way to go til I attempt that. 

'Course a year ago I never thought I would be building guitars! 

Thanks for inspiration!


----------



## DoomMantia (Mar 29, 2013)

Dat headstock


----------



## capoeiraesp (Mar 29, 2013)

Your work is so impressive! You need to go into open order production.


----------



## Walterson (Mar 30, 2013)

Sebastian of Heavatar will break this one in for a few days....















Please check out Heavatar if you like classic inspired power metall....


----------



## NickSBTT (Apr 5, 2013)

Gorgeous work, man. How long did it take you to make that?


----------



## peagull (Apr 5, 2013)

A little late to the party but that looks like some beautiful craftsmanship and a really interesting design.

What did you do about making baseplates for the pickups? Having a fan fret myself, I've been bashing my head against a brick wall trying to get some passive pups.

Great axe!


----------



## GSingleton (Apr 5, 2013)

oh....my.....god


----------



## StevenC (Apr 5, 2013)

Your builds always amaze me. I'd love to own one if you ever start taking orders.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## fabriarockz (Apr 7, 2013)

Very very appealing!
I'd love to own a guitar like this!

Good job!


----------

